# Introducing the R460 Hybrid Turbocharger System for 8V Audi S3!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

034Motorsport is pleased to introduce the R460 Hybrid Turbocharger System for the 8V Audi S3, 8S Audi TTS, and MkVII Volkswagen Golf R!

​
Designed as a turn-key solution for discerning enthusiasts, R460 safely delivers significant increases in horsepower and torque, without sacrificing response and reliability.

This is the same R460 Hybrid Turbocharger System that won the 2016 European Car Magazine / Continental Tire 2.0T Tuner GP on our 2016 Audi S3 Development Vehicle, and put down 408 WHP / 382 WTQ on the World Motorsports dyno!

Click Here to Learn More to Order!






*Peak Horsepower & Torque:*

91 Octane - 425 Horsepower / 390 Foot-Pounds of Torque
93 Octane - 430 Horsepower / 395 Foot-Pounds of Torque
104 Octane - 435 Horsepower / 420 Foot-Pounds of Torque
*Peak Horsepower & Torque Gains Under Curve:*

91 Octane - 133 HP @ 6,400 RPM / 110 TQ @ 6,350 RPM
93 Octane - 137 HP @ 6,400 RPM / 113 TQ @ 6,350 RPM
104 Octane - 143 HP @ 6,400 RPM / 124 TQ @ 3,900 RPM
*What's Included:*

LO462-EA888 Turbocharger
5-Axis CNC-Machined Billet Aluminum Compressor Inlet
034Motorsport R460 Performance Software
BERU Z345 Spark Plugs (Set of 4)
Factory Turbocharger Inlet Gasket
Factory Turbocharger Outlet V-Band Gasket
Factory Sealing O-Rings (Set of 4)
Factory Locking Nuts (Set of 4)
*Compatible Vehicles:*

2015 - Present Audi S3 (8V)
2016 - Present Audi TTS (MkIII)
2015 - Present Volkswagen Golf R (MkVII)
Please don't hesitate to send me a PM or email if you have any questions!


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

I like the new red line at 7200rpm. Have you guys had a chance to take it to the dragstrip yet? Injectors are still stock correct?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

27turbocars said:


> I like the new red line at 7200rpm. Have you guys had a chance to take it to the dragstrip yet? Injectors are still stock correct?


That is correct, the injectors are still stock. We hope to have 1/4 mile times available for the kit soon!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the interest and orders! We still have two kits available with free local install at our Fremont, CA Performance Facility.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Have you seen our latest feature on Teeddy's R420 MKVI Volkswagen Golf R


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm curious as to why this is not also available for an A3? What is the limiting factor?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We now offer rear adjustable toe links for the MQB Platform! 

We only have 4 left on the shelf make sure you get your now before they're back ordered!

DENSITY LINE ADJUSTABLE REAR TOE LINK, MKVII VOLKSWAGEN GOLF/GTI/GOLF R, 8V AUDI A3/S3, & MKIII AUDI TT/TTS (MQB)


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

davera3 said:


> I'm curious as to why this is not also available for an A3? What is the limiting factor?


Hello, 

At this moment we do not have software that will work with the A3 so that is the reason we don't list this kit working with the A3. We are currently working on this and once we get the software we will release a different kit!

You can Pm your email address and name so we can keep you updated!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

The B9 chassis looks promising especially the Allroad version!


*JARON'S GLORIOUS GOTLAND GREEN B9 AUDI ALLROAD*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*So you've been itching for a tune from 034Motorsport on your car well here's your chance! We will be doing on site flashing at Wuste this year! 

To pre-order just follow the link *

*WUSTE PRE-ORDER SPECIAL - 034MOTORSPORT PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE*
​


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Hope you have a great weekend!

Please enjoy this video on 034Motorsport as a company. This is why we do what we do. We love it.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Need some car P0rn to look at. We got you cover 

*ARTURO'S SCINTILLATING SPRINT BLUE B7 AUDI RS4*


----------

